# Anyone See These Custom Chassis?



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-JL-Trick-Parts-Mopar-Dodge-HEMI-CHALLENGER-Slot-Car_W0QQitemZ6054765485QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

ok.....

painted chassis, cleaned up holes.....81 bucks?

I think I will make 100 of them and throw them up there.....


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

What did PT Barnum say?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Pink and Neon Green, Can't get much prettier than that... YUK!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Maybe if he had cast the chassis in that color...................then again.  rr


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

CRP pro stock hollow point [double dimple brushes]
what are those ,,never heard of them.maybey an r/c brush cut to fit? did a web search and found nothing.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

They have a manufacturing facility with a zip code that came back to Fantasyland.

Anyone want to visit?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*This may answer the Chassis question*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-AFX-JL-Mopar-HEMI-Charger-R-T-BLUEPRINT-HO-Slot-Car_W0QQitemZ6052230384QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

why? why bother painting the chassis? I would concentrate on bodies!!!

Wes


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't get it either, but it's working for him. I say good for him. Very creative great salesmanship.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Upgraded brushes and shoes for a $15.00 plus premium. 

One other thing caught my eye, the thing about breaking in the brushes. I totally understand this concept for inline motors where the brushes have to be seated and conform to a small diameter comm. But for pancake cars, ones with brush springs and flat top brushes that rotate in their holders, what exactly is accomplished by breaking in brushes other than to wear them down a bit?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Oooooooooooooookkkk.....Painted chassis. :freak:


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

*Ouch . . .*










Not into HO, was at one time ... then went 1/32.

No biggee, am a decent builder, and some have teased should sell some of my stuff on e-Bay.

Unfortunately, my stuff would have to pull 250-300 bucks to make it feasible.

But my stuff would be a detailed body, lots of metal bits, grilles, side pipes, drop axles, radius rods [favor 30s era rods, up to 41 Willys/Fords]. And an ISO or flexi brass customer chassis from scratch, sometimes fixed when have no choice.

No, not pimping for sales ... so relax Mods. Anyhow, don't build to sell for a variety of reasons.

But shoot, if the guy can get $81 for that HO ride, more power to him.

What intrigues me, is the changes, mods to the HO Cuda weren't that major . . .


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

jas said:


> But shoot, if the guy can get $81 for that HO ride, more power to him.
> 
> What intrigues me, is the changes, mods to the HO Cuda weren't that major . . .


 
Would have to agree. Guess it goes back to that old epay addage, _*"THERE ARE THOSE THAT DO AND THOSE THAT BUY!".*_ Where are these buyers when I have stuff on epay??????  rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Would have to agree. Guess it goes back to that old epay addage, _*"THERE ARE THOSE THAT DO AND THOSE THAT BUY!".*_ Where are these buyers when I have stuff on epay??????  rr


AMEN!! same here!!! 

Wes


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Who said the chassis were painted?

Dragjet resins (one of our own HTBB members) makes some sweet molded in color (or clear) chassis, including both of those listed is I remember correctly.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*John,*

the seller said in a previous auction that the chassis were painted. 

Link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-AFX-JL-Mopa...1QQcmdZViewItem

By the way, were you at the Destroyers game on Saturday night? I thought I saw you in section 111. :thumbsup: 

Pickeringtondad


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

How much you wanna bet that is a bone stock JL chassis with paint on it and the paint scraped out of the axle holes?

Anyone?

O yea...and new shoes


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

pickeringtondad said:


> By the way, were you at the Destroyers game on Saturday night? I thought I saw you in section 111. :thumbsup:
> Pickeringtondad


YEP, that was me. I have season seats for Destroyers AFL in 111 and for Blue Jackets NHL in 107.........did you see me on the Jumbo-Tron, or do you sit close?

BTW check the LARGE aluminium board just inside the East doors...recognize anyone/thing?

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

We sat in Row L in section 111. We had season tickets for the destroyers the last 2 years. (didn't renew this season, but most likely will next) I guess that #47 doing the stairs was yours as well? We have been getting our seats for the Jackets from a friend that is a PSL holder (section 115) I'll check the board next time I'm over there. 

Pickeringtondad


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't understand the desire for bright colored chassis. I spend a lot of time trying to hide the chassis when I do customs.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> I don't understand the desire for bright colored chassis. I spend a lot of time trying to hide the chassis when I do customs.



I agreed.... but maybe I should buy or paint some for my uncle and dad so they can see the cars better? Bright green chassis with neon green or neon pink silicone tires... LOL

Wes


----------



## noir (Jul 25, 2005)

I once saw a T-jet on Ebay that was touted as a dune buggy. In reality, it was a used '68 camaro that had it's rear wheel welds and rear bumper completely removed with jagged and uneven cuts. It had an old red finish and the seller had added flat brown paint to make it look weathered. This......thing sold for almost $50.00 and had 11 or 12 bidders. I would LOVE to know what those 12 guys saw in this odd creation. 

Tony


----------

